# I need a bigger cooler



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

he morning was a little gray with a splattering of rain, when we, Jeff and his son (Chase), Paul and myself, met at Sherman Cove at 0530 . After stop at the Mass for bait, we started southwest at a whopping 8 miles and hour to find the elusive red snapper. Ok, so we weren’t breaking any speed record, waves were 1-2 with a 3 thrown in now and again and I am getting too old to be bounced around, might break something else.



















Arrived at the secret spot around 0700, must be secret, no one else was there. First drift resulted in nice snapper that just barely fit in the cooler length wise. I started to worry, we could never fit 8 snapper this size in the cooler even if we took out all the ice.












So we anchored, not exactly on the spot I wanted but close. Not to the worry, the next snapper was smaller, by maybe and inch or two. We fished until all the live bait was gone. At the end we had 3 snapper and the cooler was 1/3 full.










So we started using the dead bait. The bite picked up and the size increased. Every time I suggested we might move, a snapper would bite. So we stayed . At around 0930, we had 7 nice sized snapper and you almost had to sit on the cooler to keep the lid shut, Well either the ice would melt or we could take some out.


For the next hour and a half, 18 inch snapper were to small to keep, so back they went. We headed back little after 1100 with no bait left, and 7 nice snapper. 



More pictures of fish to be added by Jeff. I want to thank Jeff and Paul for joining me on the trip, it was a pleasure meeting them. Special thanks to Chase, it was a pleasure watching fight a large snapper, next time I will remember to bring my fighting belt.

my fish










Share
Share this post on








Digg








Del.icio.us








Technorati


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i think i saw the heads today


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man catching fish w/ Jimmy then you! Way to give em a heck-uv-a weekend!!!!


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I will post up pictures soon. I am dead tired. Thank you Ed for taking us out and catching snapper. I had a great time and everyone was very nice and easy to talk to. Was a little rough at first but then it settled down. It took me a few hours after i got home before I cleaned the snapper. We pan fried some of it and made a strawberry avocado and habanero salsa to top the fish with. We also (my wife) boiled the heads and made an awesome soup with the meat. I will also post up pics of that very soon.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Ed and crew! Why isn't it that easy when I go with you???


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice tip Ed, thanks for the report, when are you taking me ....!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job Ed! Looks like a good time was had, and I love seeing the younger generation making wise use of there time, out fishing!

Hope to get out with you again soon for a rig trip


----------



## kingfisher#1 (Jul 4, 2012)

The camaraderie of fishing together can certainly be great one, thanks to Ed (submariner) my son Chase and i we able to yet again another slice of the Red Snapper season under the " get a ride - need a ride " discussuion portion of the forum...! Also great thanks to this forum and those who maintain it to further our sport we all seem to revel in...! 

Sunrise was just but a blink away as we pushed off to pull up the x-mas trees of live bait for the trip out...! It was a relaxing ride out to the numbers and soon became apparent Ed's numbers were right on as the first big fish of the day had taken the threadfin. The first fish seemingly going to be lost as it became lodged in the live botttom. With patienience and about 150 more feet of line out he exited the reef and game on...! Chase was next for the big pull and landed 2 excellent red beauties in the 30" range. I had my good share ( like 4 lost ) of wrist bending and heart breaking tugs as it became apparent that my 4.0 Gamakatsu circles were too small and changed to a 6.0 that helped turn the tables. Ed was a remarkable host with good advice, great numbers, and friendly conversation...! Thank you again for a Great Day on the water, perhaps we get to do it again before we shove off the land of Bluegress and Bourbon...! Cheers, Jeff & Chase
Pics forthcoming as soon as I either reduce the size of our fish or reduce the file sizes...! : = ))


----------



## kingfisher#1 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## kingfisher#1 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Ahhhhhh.....!*

Ahhhhh...! Thank you again Ed...!!!!! Jeff & Chase


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

That is a good problem to have!


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Just a short video of us heading out to the secret spot for the endangered red snapper, thank you Ed (submariner)


----------

